# ANNOUNCEMENT: Ian Mckellen would love to play Gandalf in Amazon's Middle-earth series



## CirdanLinweilin (Jan 6, 2018)

Yep, this is fully confirmed:

*IAN MCKELLEN would love to reprise Gandalf in Middle-Earth series.


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/on-deman...ve-play-gandalf-amazons-lord-rings-tv-series/

*
What say thee?

Edit: A *Further Spin-Off Series is Considered?? This show isn't even in the writer's lap yet!*

CL


----------



## Yalerd (Jan 6, 2018)

Sir Ian was a fantastic Mithrandir, in a depiction of LOTR where my biggest gripe was casting. I do however feel that a clean slate would be best. If repeating actors are used, that will be distracting. IMO


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Jan 7, 2018)

Yalerd said:


> Sir Ian was a fantastic Mithrandir, in a depiction of LOTR where my biggest gripe was casting. I do however feel that a clean slate would be best. If repeating actors are used, that will be distracting. IMO


That's true, it would be a bit jarring!


CL


----------



## Elthir (Jan 7, 2018)

I'd rather have newness.


----------



## BountyHunter (Nov 17, 2018)

Id rather have the show tied in to the films, so I'm all for him returning. Can't please everybody.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Nov 17, 2018)

BountyHunter said:


> Id rather have the show tied in to the films, so I'm all for him returning. Can't please everybody.





Just so we can have a _younger _emasculated self-exilic Aragorn? In a time when Male characters, good strong confident ones are in rarity?


No thanks. I'd rather have a Man who wants and knows he'll be King since birth.

Not a whiner.




But that's my .2


Take them for what it's worth.


CL


----------



## Miguel (Nov 18, 2018)

Who should play Gandalf?.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Nov 19, 2018)

I had no objections to Ian McKellen as Gandalf in the movies -- other than some of the dialogue and actions he was called upon to perform -- and wouldn't have any if he were cast in the series (I hope). In fact, it could give a "grounded" feel to the new material, _if _it's indeed about Young Aragorn; it would provide a sense of continuity, showing the development of Gandalf's friendship with, and influence upon, the youthful Dunadan, and demonstrating why he had such trust in him in the time of the War of the Ring.

Besides, Gandalf's appearance wouldn't have changed in the relatively tiny span of time involved, making for a good contrast with rapidly aging mortals. A radically different Gandalf is what I'd find jarring -- and would likely add to the distorted picture of ME people took from the movies.

I don't know why he thinks "Gandalf" is over 7,000 years old.


----------

